# Toy poodle in California



## minniemouse (Feb 2, 2021)

Has anyone bought a toy poodle recently from Gail Zamora, Sharbelle or Clarion? Many of the posts are older and I was looking to see if anyone had feedback on these breeders.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

There are two of us here with very recent clarion toys. You can prob find the info easier by typing clarion and sorting by recent.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

All of those are excellent breeder's


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!



minniemouse said:


> Many of the posts are older and I was looking to see if anyone had feedback on these breeders.


That's not unusual at all when you start considering the math.

PF is listed as having over 20,000 members. That's really misleading.
First, that number is since PF started in 2007. Many members join just to ask a question or a few and then stop participating, or they're here for the lifetime of their poodle and then stop participating.
Of the regularly participating members, which rotate as the membership ebbs and flows, at any given period of time, I'd generally guess around 200-250 members regularly participate.

I'm still searching for how many poodle breeders there are in the US, whether top of the line or bottom of the barrel.
The ASPCA estimates around 2000 federally licensed (larger scale, for profit style) breeders. There would easily be at least that number or more of breeders operating under that radar, and let's say half that number, around 1000 breeders who are or are trying to be what I think of as quality breeders.

This is all really just guesstimating but if you have around 250 active members and around 1000 quality breeders and both of those populations change thru time, it's not really odd that a breeder may not be mentioned by more than a few people more than a few times thru a few years.

All that said, I second the positive comments by Phaz23 and kathy09. All three are known to be quality, conscientious breeders.


----------



## minniemouse (Feb 2, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! I’ll love the little baby no matter what but want to support a good breeder.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

minniemouse said:


> Has anyone bought a toy poodle recently from Gail Zamora, Sharbelle or Clarion? Many of the posts are older and I was looking to see if anyone had feedback on these breeders.


We got a little female from Gail Zamora 8 weeks ago. We absolutely love her. She is the best dog!! We're going back to get another one this week!


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

we also got a little cream female from Gail Zamora 6 weeks ago! And she is perfect she is an amazing sweet dog and we adore her!


----------

